# Hiheyhello from Nathan at Soundiron



## nathantboler (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi everyone, Nathan here. 
I'm a composer/entrepreneur, and I run support at soundiron.com
If you have any questions or issues with SI libraries, please send me a message at [email protected] or PM me. Glad to be here!


----------



## camerhil (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Nathan! I'm loving the Symphony Series so far, especially the awesome brass. 

In fact, all of the brass, woodwind and strings in this piece are from that collection.



I'm still very much a novice at composition, but I found the Symphony Series very easy to pick up and master. I'll be sure to reach out if I have any support queries.


----------



## nathantboler (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey Tim, thanks for the kind words. We did the brass and winds, and are really happy with how they turned out. 
Love your cue. Very nice work, it sounds great--full of adventure. Thanks for sharing. Cheers!


----------

